# Lazy eater?



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi guys, 

My little guy loves his raw chicken wings that he gets a couple of times a week but he doesn't seem to be eating much of the bone. He strips the meat off and this usually involves crunching the joints at each end to get the meat off but I'm usually left with most of the bone discarded (or he hides it somewhere). Shouldn't he be eating the bone too? My little girl is only 13 weeks so she just gets the wing tips but she crunches the whole lot up like a champ. Is he just lazy and taking the easy road by just eating the meat? Not sure if I will ever get him to be on a 100% raw diet if he won't eat bones


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Bones are just 10% of the diet. 10 cents on a dollar. Not very much. Having said that, YES, bones are an essential part of the raw diet. 

Have you tried smashing the wing with a hammer? Sometimes they need help getting started. You can also try other parts besides wings such as ribs or backs, or the keel bone (sternum) in a chicken breast. These are softer bones and easier to handle.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (Oct 19, 2011)

Spacely will leave the bone if it is too difficult for him to crunch. I smash his chicken wing bones and now he eats them just fine. 

You may want to give cornish game hen a try rather than chicken, the bones are softer.


----------

